

Pay Up - Keep track of people who owe you money and pay your debt - prateeksach
http://www.payupbitch.es/

======
rjvir
I love the name. Super clear - "Pay up bitches"

~~~
prateeksach
In times like these, we gotta be straight up with people.

------
gailees
isn't this just a venmo wrapper that does exactly what venmo does?

~~~
prateeksach
No it really isn't. Venmo is just a platform to pay people. Pay Up
incorporates the fact that if people owe each other money, then there is
absolutely no need to just pass money along (unless necessary) - it finds any
cycles that exist between people and reduces/cancels out the debts and makes
the life of any group of friends a lot simpler. After that happens, you can
USE Venmo to pay your friends if you still owe them money. You have to look at
the details - not just the surface.

------
pfh
It's all hacky hacky news news, and then someone whips out their penis and
reminds everyone that, yeah, this isn't a safe website for 50% of the
population to express an opinion on. What idiocy, what complete lack of self
awareness.

